# STUFFED GULLETS (Fat Fur Discord Server)



## Vorloren (Jul 19, 2020)

Stuffed Gullets is a furry server dedicated to all things round, rotund and plump belly! A new and fast growing community centered around BBW, Weight Gain and Stuffing~ With neat and organized channels, reaction roles, a gate system, role play channels and a warm welcoming community you will most definitely feel at home. 

Join the Stuffed Gullets Discord Server!


----------

